# What is this pen blank?



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 24, 2013)

Got it in a box of stuff.  Seems like wood but ?


----------



## greggas (Sep 24, 2013)

hard to tell from the pics but the side view seems to show an open grain structure ...perhaps bog oak or Asian Ebony


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 24, 2013)

greggas said:


> hard to tell from the pics but the side view seems to show an open grain structure ...perhaps bog oak or Asian Ebony



I've worked with bog oak before.  Doesn't seen like it In person.  It doesn't seem heavy enough either.  

I was wondering ebony or black wood?   I've never worked with either.


----------



## LanceD (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like horn.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like some buffalo horn that I have.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 24, 2013)

Any tips for how I could tell for sure?


----------



## NittanyLion (Sep 24, 2013)

Slice off a very small slice and burn it.  You will be able to tell from the smell if it is wood or horn.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 24, 2013)

NittanyLion said:


> Slice off a very small slice and burn it.  You will be able to tell from the smell if it is wood or horn.



not a bad idea.    The idea of smelling horn doesn't seem pleasant though.  It would seem like horn would be hard and smooth? This seems to have grain and I can easily whittle off it with a razor knife.  

I don't 'need' to know, I just wanted to know if there are pitfalls to turning / finishing whatever it is.   And what sort of kit to use it with based his interesting it is.


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 24, 2013)

Dan, to keep you from having to smell that horn (?) and encounter pitfalls, I urge you to box it up and send it to me.  I will take care of it.  hahahaha

Ray


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 24, 2013)

We did a group buy a couple years back of Philippine Persimmon. Ebony family. Could be a piece of that (all the pieces were round).


----------



## Jim Smith (Sep 24, 2013)

I still  have a few blanks of the Philippine Persimmon and that blank looks too small in diameter.  My guess is that it is Water Buffalo horn.  If you want to know for sure, make a really nice looking  pen out of it and wait a month or so until a big crack runs up the side of the blank; then you'll know it horn

Jim Smith


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like an ebony dowel to me.


----------



## SteveG (Sep 24, 2013)

If it is horn, you should expect it to crack at some point after making the pen. Horn (nearly) always cracks.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 24, 2013)

SteveG said:


> If it is horn, you should expect it to crack at some point after making the pen. Horn (nearly) always cracks.



Incorrect.  Not all horn cracks.  A good bulk of the horn that is misused, abused, worked improperly, handled improperly and the like cracks etc.

Dan,

horn looks like this.  Put it under strong light and you will quickly see it.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 25, 2013)

edstreet said:


> Incorrect.  Not all horn cracks.  A good bulk of the horn that is misused, abused, worked improperly, handled improperly and the like cracks etc.  Dan,  horn looks like this.  Put it under strong light and you will quickly see it.



Thanks. I'm almost positive this is wood now.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 25, 2013)

it is defin. imitation, buffalo horn.....
it cuts like acrylic


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks more like wood than horn to me.  I'd guess the ebony or African Blackwood.  African Blackwood is a pleasure to work with.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 25, 2013)

gimpy said:


> it is defin. imitation, buffalo horn..... it cuts like acrylic



That could be.  I'm going to cut into it today.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Sep 25, 2013)

My first thought was it looks like some Gabon ebony I have...

Similar to:  Gabon Ebony Dowel Pins | eBay


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 25, 2013)

I drilled it out today.  Came out flakes that crush to powder easily between my fingers.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hmmmmm........


----------



## thewishman (Sep 25, 2013)

What did the flakes smell like?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 25, 2013)

thewishman said:


> What did the flakes smell like?



I guess wood.  It smelled like something I've turned before but I couldn't put my finger on it.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 25, 2013)

Powder that crushes easily sounds like polyresin.  The outside looks like polyresin (rarely see wood that shines from the outside and also rarely see wood in rods.)

Any horn will smell.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 25, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Powder that crushes easily sounds like polyresin.  The outside looks like polyresin (rarely see wood that shines from the outside and also rarely see wood in rods.)  Any horn will smell.



When you say smell you mean stink?   

It did not stink.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 25, 2013)

"Stink" is in the nose of the beholder!!

Dawn and I don't mind the smell of polyresin in the kitchen.  There are many threads about the repulsive smell of polyresin.

As you play with exotic materials, you will learn the characteristic aromas (odors), then identifying becomes much easier.  Unfortunately, we don't yet have long distance smell transfer, so I can't help you from here.

Ed


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 25, 2013)

It's really hard to tell in the photos in your first post but does it look anything like this:





This is an acrylic with a good grain texture that is powdery when drilled.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 25, 2013)

Brooks803 said:


> It's really hard to tell in the photos in your first post but does it look anything like this:  http://s1136.photobucket.com/user/Brooks803/media/DSC02054700x416_zps0f65ceae.jpg.html  This is an acrylic with a good grain texture that is powdery when drilled.


it's possible. Turning it will help figure it out probably.  Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 25, 2013)

put a flame to the flakes...do they burn, or melt?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 25, 2013)

ebonite - often used to make pipe stems - very hard vulcanized rubber.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 26, 2013)

The shavings is not that of ebony, ebonite or horn.  Same with the color. 

Few questions, you said flakes and crumbles.  Is there a residue on your skin, it is chalky, soot like, paste?

From the shavings image it appears to be some type of compressed, composite material.  Add to that the color change and reflection patterns in the first image I would have to wager $ on it being some type of man made material like that.  M3 maybe?


----------



## LagniappeRob (Sep 26, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Powder that crushes easily sounds like polyresin.  The outside looks like polyresin (rarely see wood that shines from the outside and also rarely see wood in rods.)
> 
> Any horn will smell.



Gaboon (Gabon) Ebony is sold in dowels, turns to a powder, and polishes w/o finish. It's used a lot in making musical instruments (piano keys, fingerboards, tuning pegs).  I'm going to pull out a piece when I get back to the house tonight and take a pic or two. 

Wish I could remember the place that had the dowels so cheap, I'm running low. It wasn't a normal turners' shop, it was for luthiers.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 26, 2013)

LagniappeRob said:


> Gaboon (Gabon) Ebony is sold in dowels, turns to a powder, and polishes w/o finish. It's used a lot in making musical instruments (piano keys, fingerboards, tuning pegs).  I'm going to pull out a piece when I get back to the house tonight and take a pic or two.  Wish I could remember the place that had the dowels so cheap, I'm running low. It wasn't a normal turners' shop, it was for luthiers.



Rob - If it is this, any problems with cracking etc?


----------



## carlmorrell (Sep 26, 2013)

This is one of my very first pens.  Maybe even first 50. From over 10 years ago.  I purchased the ebony as a pen blank.  Probably turned it within a few weeks or month from purchase.  And it cracked horribly within a few weeks. So I filled the lower crack.  Still carry it around.  Rotated the clip off the upper crack. Hope it shows through.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Sep 26, 2013)

Here's a pic of one of the dowels I have left. I used most of the darker ones. Gaboon comes in various shades from brown to pitch black -which is what is sought for musical instruments.  

Yes, I've had problems with cracking. I know it does not like temperature extremes.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 26, 2013)

This is definitely wood.  Also has more brown in it once turned.


----------



## NittanyLion (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan,  looks just like IPE....IPE is powdery as well.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 26, 2013)

NittanyLion said:


> Dan,  looks just like IPE....IPE is powdery as well.



Could be I suppose.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 26, 2013)

IPE is a very heavy and dense wood


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 26, 2013)

gimpy said:


> IPE is a very heavy and dense wood



Yes. I've turned ipe.  This seemed lighter. But maybe what's called ipe could vary a bit.


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 26, 2013)

I've turned some ipe, and have an ipe tool-handle - the photo of the turned/finished piece does not look like ipe to me


----------



## OZturner (Sep 26, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> "Stink" is in the nose of the beholder!!
> 
> Dawn and I don't mind the smell of polyresin in the kitchen. There are many threads about the repulsive smell of polyresin.
> 
> ...


 Ed, I enjoyed your comment '"Stink" is in the nose of the beholder!!' as it brought back an experience of understanding "Stink".

With my work, I moved from Aus to PA, back in 1994, and after we moved into our house and met our neighbours, one afternoon over a beer or 3, I asked him "What does a Skunk smell like?" 
(A reasonable question I thought as we don't have Skunks Down Under and I had not experienced one on the numerous trips to the US I had made previously.)

To which replied "Once you smell it you will know!"
Boy was he right, I can still smell it in my memory.

A little later in the following spring his dog got squirted, big time, and inspite of the various washes and solutions he was subjected too, he couldn't understand why he wasn't allowed into the house, and had to stay in the Garage.

So when it comes to understanding "Stink" you guys have it in Spades.
Regards
Brian


----------



## thewishman (Sep 26, 2013)

What does it taste like?:biggrin:


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 26, 2013)

thewishman said:


> What does it taste like?:biggrin:



It tastes like chicken.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 26, 2013)

Sticking with Philippine Persimmon. Do a search and you'll find a couple pens from others that look similar


----------

